

Internet Explorer is evil - olalonde
http://owened.co.nz/why-internet-explorer-is-truly-evil

======
madrona
How is WP8 going to break the web? They have something like 2% of the market,
which is hardly a monopoly that can be swing around.

Also, are the IE shenanigans news to anybody? There does seem to be a
contingent of fresh-faced webdevs who think Microsoft's reputation for evil is
overblown. It wasn't; they certainly did a lot earn it.

~~~
Laremere
Unfortunately when a website is built with the requirement to support as many
people as it can, even 2% will cause things which make incompatibilities to be
taken off the table.

------
dutchbrit
Didn't Apple make Safari/Webkit non-replaceable in iOS? Sure, we have "Chrome"
on iOS but that's just Safari with a different skin..

Ps. I hate IE, and I'm an Apple user.

~~~
hhudolet
But other browsers can't take advantage of fast Javascript compiler like
Safari can, or i'm i wrong? That's almost like Apple forbid all other browser.

------
gabemart
Is there a particular reason for contributing this blog article, rather than
just linking to the post itself [1]? It doesn't seem to add anything other
than "read this comment".

[1][http://www.reddit.com/r/ragecomics/comments/11c1t1/internet_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/ragecomics/comments/11c1t1/internet_explorer_rfunny_said_i_should_post_it/c6lbhu2)

~~~
mtgx
Yes, I would recommend reading the source. There's more info in there.

------
hhudolet
Why now this article, when IE 9/10 finally works well (from web dev point of
view)? Maybe it's just me, i'm not expert in html/css by far, but I must do
tweaks for firefox and chrome equally like i do for IE. Or better, i don't do
them very much in last year or so, browser standards works in all latest
version today.

------
Quekster
I wish I could downvote this "article".

------
youngtaff
Yawn... Comment on reddit fails to mention the part Netscape played in their
own downfall... Ultimately MS were proved right, a browser is a core part of
the OS

------
guscost
Luckily, that ship seems to have sailed.

